# 06 Arctic Cat 650 H1, Oil sitting on top of motor between starter and cylinder?



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, I have a 650 H1 I have oil on top of motor right below the Carb, I am not sure where it is coming from I am thinking of cleaning it off and keeping an eye on it but figured I'd ask you guys for ideas. I see no oil anywhere on the Cylinder or head, Maybe a little on the side of carb. I don't believe the oil is over full but will check as I have ran it a bit on this oil change, I have not checked air box yet but plan on tearing into it this weekend. It is clean oil maybe coming from crank vent? Does the starter have a oil ring behind starter nose? Thanks


----------

